

 Federal appeals court rules for Comcast and against FCC on net neutrality case - mschwar99
http://www.latimes.com/technology/sns-ap-us-tec-internet-rules,0,6955319.story

======
mschwar99
Looks like it might take an act of Congress to bestow the authority? Can't
find the full text of the decision yet, but first reports seem to suggest the
court finds the FCC's authority doesn't extend to enforcing net neutrality
rather than net neutrality is itself unenforceable.

